# Mahindra 575 PS Cylinder Rod Joints



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

One of the rod ends on the power steering hydraulic cylinder broke off where it was mounted to the tractor frame. I ordered replacement parts for both ends and also tie rod ends, thinking I would go ahead and replace all the rod ends. Both rod ends on the cylinder are RH threads.

The broken ps rod end was almost impossible to get out. I finally heated the end of the cylinder extension with an acetylene torch (there is about a 2' extension on that end of the cylinder so I figured that the heat would not damage the cylinder seals) and mounted the cylinder in a vise. Then with a 24" pipe wrench I managed to break it free by putting all my 200# on the wrench. I was afraid it would snap the rod end but it finally gave and came out. 

Now I am faced with removing rod joint from the other end and it seems equally stuck. I cannot use heat this time because it I think will damage the seals even with the piston shaft fully extended. I have soaked with in PB Blaster, even tried heating with a propane torch and wicking candle wax into the treads. I hate to reassemble the ps steering cylinder with the old rod end since I already have a new replacement. Any thoughts on how to get it out?

Now for another question. I need new jam nuts on the new ends. the threaded end measures 17.82 mm (0.70" or 11/16"). It is a fine thread but I can only guess as to threads/inch. What size nuts fit these rods? I have never seen this size before and looks like it must be metric as I cannot find 11/16" diameter threads in the Morse Machinist Guide for Taps.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ernie,

All threads on your tractor should be metric.

Can you wrap the rod and cylinder with a saturated/wet rag to reduce the heat, and use the acetylene torch on the connection??

If the old rod end is OK, why fix it?? Brings to mind the old adage "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". With my luck, I'd break it !!


----------

